# Electric blankets



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

hi all :roll: bought an electric blanket for m/h anyone know how long the batteries would last for. it's 120watts and the battery's we have are 3 --120ah any guys got the answer thanks . jud :roll:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ELECTRIC BLANKETS*

NO NEED TO SHOUT. 

Dougie.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: ELECTRIC BLANKETS*



asprn said:


> NO NEED TO SHOUT.
> 
> Dougie.


 what do you mean by that :?:


----------



## guydewdney (Nov 8, 2010)

assuming you dont want to kill your batteries, and therefore use abotu 1/3d of their capacity - you have 120Ah of power available.

120 watts at 12 volts = 10 Amps.

120Ah / 10 A = *12 hours*. Assuming perfect batteries, and no other use at all, followed by a full and complete charge the next day.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: ELECTRIC BLANKETS*



jud said:


> what do you mean by that :?:


I meant that your thread title was in block capitals, which is the online written equivalent of shouting. Mods also tend to jump on capitaised thread titles as they're _verboten_.

I'm sure you didn't mean to though (hence the ).

In fact, it's now been corrected by you or a Mod.

Dougie.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: ELECTRIC BLANKETS*



asprn said:


> jud said:
> 
> 
> > what do you mean by that :?:
> ...


 well that's cleared that up . so have you any advice for me regarding my electric blanket problem


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have just bought a 150 watt electric blanket for home use,it has a thermostat which can be set from 1-9.The instructions state for a quick heat up put it on 9(max) for 5 minutes before going to bed.

We did this for the first night and it was absolutely roasting and had to fling the duvet off the bed after a short while :roll: ,last night we put it on no.2 for 10 minutes before going to bed and it was perfect.

I don't think you will take that much out of the batteries if just putting it on for 10 minutes before going to bed to warm up and then switching it off for the night,once in bed and snuggled up together under a decent duvet we are warm enough even if the temperature is below freezing outside :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

By a happy coincidence 120W is the average power radiated by a human. So a cheaper alternative is get a double sleeping bag and let the braver get in first  .

Depends on your priorities but I would have said its a big load for little result.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hot water bottles are a more battery-friendly alternative and require no maths before use.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Hot water bottles are a more battery-friendly alternative and require no maths before use.
> 
> G


You took the words right out of my mouth then Grizzly :wink: 
Thats all we do as it must drain the batteries to have Electric blankets on.
We have winter Duvets and we are warm as toast.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: ELECTRIC BLANKETS*



asprn said:


> NO NEED TO SHOUT.
> 
> Dougie.


 COUGH ! U PRATT.JUD


----------

